# Hurricane crashed in the Czech Republic



## seesul (Aug 14, 2022)

Hurricane IV crashed at the air show today, pilot KIA. A Very sad day for aviation and pilot's family.








HAWKER HURRICANE CRASHES AT CHEB AVIATION DAYS — European Airshows


Hawker Hurricane aircraft crashed at aviation day in Cheb on Sunday afternoon.




www.europeanairshows.co.uk

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## seesul (Aug 14, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)

R.I.P.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2022)

seesul said:


> Hurricane IV crashed at the air show today, pilot KIA. A Very sad day for aviation and pilot's family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit. Thanks for telling us. Rip to the pilot and thoughts go out to his loved ones and the people who had to witness this.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2022)

Very sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wild_Bill_Kelso (Aug 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2022)

RIP


----------

